# tiny 10mth old



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello 

emily is 10mth old now. In her red book she is running horizontally along the red zone at the bottom and is now on the 0.4th centile. She is also on the same centile for her length and just above that same centile for her head circ.  

She is crawling, pulling up on furniture, half attempting to furniture walk, babbling beautifully - mama, nana, dada, goo goo. She feeds herself with a spoon when I load it up for her then I have to take it back to reload it as she won't return the empty one to me    (tried using 2 spoons in relay but that just got thrown about the room) she feeds herself with her hands also....so I am not concerned about her eating, although she does sometimes go off food (like we all do I suppose) for no reason. and I am not concerned about her development  

Tonight, she had 6 spoons of food, some water and then a strawberry and 2 muller little starts yoghurts. She will eat yoghurt till the cows come home!  

Her feet are diddy, in 0-3mth prewalkers from next (has 1 pair of 3-6mth) She is wearing mainly 3-6mth tops and 6-9mth trousers / dresses   . I have to use ribbon to hold the waist up on most things as she is so slender. I cannot see ribs so she is not scrawny, just tiny   

. SHe was 6lb 3oz at birth and dropped to 5lb 11oz at 6 days old. Has alsways been small, not going any higher than the 25th centile but she has been 15lb since 24th april and then went to 15lb 1oz after 2 weeks then back to 15lb 0.5 oz the following week and she is still there all this time!  

My hv said it may be the feeding....I am to let her feed herself - which I wasn't but am now doing. Still no change   . 
TBH I don;t like my HV team as they are all a bit, um, how do I put it nicely? prissy   

should I be worried about something going on I can;t see? does she have a growth issue? Most of my fellow FF's have babies the same age as emily, give or take 6 weeks max, and their LOs are all bigger than emily, even the younger ones, even a 5mth old at baby club was weighed 2 weeks ago at 15lb 1oz! she is half emily's age but is her weight! how is that!?   

we don;t have routine 8-9mth checks here but other areas do. I wonder if I should see my gp and miss out my HV....but I expect he'll tell me to see my HV so I will be going in circles   de we need to see a paed or dietician?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

This is a difficult one as she has always been on the lower centiles for all of her measurements.

Her development is fine as well.

Is she still having milk?

Can you do me a food diary for 2 days?

Jxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi
yes, she has 6oz hipp organic formula at about 0630ish, then again about 3-5oz (normally just 3 oz) at about 7pm ish.
I shall keep a food diary for you as of this morning and post it when completed   , thank you for helping me / us.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Monday 8th June

0615    5oz hipp organic milk
0830    1 slice of brown bread with jam given - ate half
1130    1/2 stage 3 jar cow and gate broccoli and veg cheese bake
            muller litte stars yoghurt x1
1330      1x plain baby rice cake, 1 home made cheese straw (we were out having lunch with friends and she was whinging hence    fed nibbles)
1700      200g macaroni cheese - ate 100g ish, fed herself and the room! 
            baby rice mixed with poached apple and cinnamon (home made) - about 100g again.
1830      5oz hipp organic milk (this is the most she has drunk in a long time at night)
1845      bed

drinking water with each meal time and the odd sip in between.

I shall log on again tonight and fill in today's menu


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

tuesday 9th june

0555      5oz hipp organic formula
0745      stage 2 fruity baby cereal (C&G) about 6 made up spoons full.
1100      out and about and whingy so gave 1 cheese straw, 1 plain baby rice cake, 1 rich tea biscuit, 1/2 breadstick
1230      lunch = ellas kitchen stage 2 pouch fish pie and mash - whole pouch!!! 
              muller little stars yoghurt
1700      dinner (fed herself)= 5 squares of meaty raviolli (10 given but 5 wasted) 
              1/2 banana
              (still whinging big style so I fed her) whole (!!) ellas kitchen stage 2 pouch of chicken casserole and rice
1830        hipp organic formula will be given and she will take about 2-4 oz.

again, water given and drunk with each meal and inbetween sips. 


She does not like lunps when being fed, but likes puree. However, if feeding herself she is happy to have solids, not even mashed up, like baby led weaning. This is really messy and takes forever and also she doesn't actually get to consume much of what she is given as she tend to throw it about and squish it everywhere (which we let her do  as I think it is meant to be a good thing!?  ) and she is often hungry still so I feed her dessert and tonight I had to give her a pouch of food still after she fed herself.  

The other thing we are concerned about is that she naps beautifully in a.m but come noon she is grumpy and tired - and hungry. Normally she won't sleep til her tummy is full so we feed her lunch then she is soooo grumpy as she is over tired but she refuses sleep   so we then are left with an incredibly whingy and grumpy baby all afternoon as she refuses sleep til about 3pm when I finally get her to sleep either by going for a drive (which I don't like having to do) or by ignoring the screams and yelling from her room (it breaks my heart  ) then she wakes after an hour and is hellishly grumpy and constantly cries til tea time which I try to get as late as possible so we can all eat together but sometimes she won't allow it as she is just sooooo upset! as soon as she gets food in front of her she is happy (ish) The after tea I put her straight in the bath as she is caked in food   and she plays, is happy, laughing, then time to get out....this is ok ish   then she plays happily for about 30min then wants bottle then bed! tonight she wanted to go to bed at 6pm but I have eeked it out and she is still awake now as the earlier she goes to bed the earlier she wakes up. We have blackouts in the room for her so it can't be the light in the mornings  

where are we going wrong?


----------

